# Detroit Radio Control car club permanent track project



## tom kelley (Mar 29, 2005)

Greetings!
To those who might be interested in having a permanent RC track for the DRCCC I've posted details on our website on the work that was initially done during the off season regarding the possibility of a permanent RC track on the Gibraltar Trade Center in Mt Clemens:

http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=21&start=0

Also, we will host a kickoff fun run event at the Kart2Kart karting facility during their annual pig roast on the evening April 24th. Setup will begin by 6pm, and conclude when we complete our races. The details are posted here:
http://www.drccc.org/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20

Thanks,
Tom Kelley

President
Detroit Radio Control Car Club
248.635.5715
www.drccc.org
[email protected]
To all Facebook users, please join/invite others to join our group we have there:
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=73117946706&nctrct=1239673697157


----------

